# Charleston, SC Comp Results



## Bruce B (Apr 16, 2006)

Grand Bar B Quau
Reserve Buttrub.com
3rd Lotta Bull
4th Smokin Triggers
5th Lets Kick Some Ash
6th 2 Fat Larrys
7th Boys from Tornado Alley
8th Moonswiners 
9th Music City Pig Palls
10th Smokin T's

Category Winners
Chicken - Smokin T's
Ribs - Smokin Triggers
Pork - Buttrub.com
Brisket - Bar B Quau


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2006)

Good to see Music City Pig Pals on the road after all their troubles.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 19, 2006)

That would be Charleston, Missouri.  

Charleston, SC will be at Boone Hall in late June.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 19, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Good to see Music City Pig Pals on the road after all their troubles.



Their troubles aren't over yet, Bobbie had another set back about a week or so back, prognosis was not all that promising.


----------

